# Free Easter Egger Rooster - Franklinton, NC



## sfp1031 (Nov 8, 2021)

Hi Everyone,

My daughters did the 4H chicken program this year and we ended up with a rooster that we can't keep in our neighborhood. Looking to Re-home him to someone who can keep him.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Difficult time of the year to rehome. I hope your neighbors are understanding for a while. 

Did you know people will take their roosters to animal shelters?


----------



## sfp1031 (Nov 8, 2021)

Thanks for the info. I will see if any shelter in the area can take him.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It's worth a try. I was sort of aware of people doing that but I never really paid attention until someone on here was looking to adopt one from her local shelter.


----------



## Hania41806 (May 4, 2021)

Ugh, I would totally take him but im in Alaska


----------



## sfp1031 (Nov 8, 2021)

Hania41806 said:


> Ugh, I would totally take him but im in Alaska


Road trip thanks for your reply.


----------

